# '69 GTO Clock Harness



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what type of sockets and bulbs I need for my in-dash clock? The car did not have a clock originally so I'm also wondering if my existing harness would already have the wire for the clock.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The clock lights are on a small separate harness that connect near the radio harness, if I recall. Check Ames Performance on-line - they sell M&H harnesses which are usually considered to be 'the best'.

Bear


----------



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info. I found one on Ebay for $16.00.


----------

